# Chest problem



## Radu1296 (Feb 20, 2014)

Few months back i started doing pull ups and after a month or so i got used with them and started doing them with my right hand , i did them with my right hand for few weeks then i started doing with both my hands again . Now i started doing pushups and because my right arm is the stronger than the left one only the right side of my chest is getting stronger . My left part of chest is only half as strong as the right one . 
And now the problem :/ Lower chest muscle started developing in my right part and now my nipples are uneven  ( left part of chest doesnt have lower muscle mass and remained where it first was . 
I have no weights to train my left arm , so what is the most effective way to train my left arm so i can start doing pushups on my left arm only to regain the arms strength and chest muscle aswell ?


----------



## Deidre (Feb 20, 2014)

If you have access to an adjustable bench, this link might help you.
http://www.workoutbox.com/exercises/chest-exercises/lower-chest-exercises/


----------



## Joliver (Feb 20, 2014)

Radu1296 said:


> Few months back i started doing pull ups and after a month or so i got used with them and started doing them with my right hand , i did them with my right hand for few weeks then i started doing with both my hands again . Now i started doing pushups and because my right arm is the stronger than the left one only the right side of my chest is getting stronger . My left part of chest is only half as strong as the right one .
> And now the problem :/ Lower chest muscle started developing in my right part and now my nipples are uneven  ( left part of chest doesnt have lower muscle mass and remained where it first was .
> I have no weights to train my left arm , so what is the most effective way to train my left arm so i can start doing pushups on my left arm only to regain the arms strength and chest muscle aswell ?



You started doing one arm pull ups?  If you can pull your entire body weight with one arm, you don't need anyone to tell you about increasing strength.  But in the interest of being helpful--there is only one way to do effective unilateral left arm training......and you cant do it in public.  Get to work Radu.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Do you mean one armed or one handed pull-ups?

The answer is simple...start doing pull ups with your left arm or stop doing them with only one arm if you can't do the other.


----------

